# DFW Aquatic Plant Club Meeting Sunday, September 8th at 2pm



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Michael and Shane have volunteered to host our September meeting on Sunday, September 8th at 2pm. They are hosting it at their business location in South Dallas. PM me for the address if you have not received the general meeting email.

Plans are to discuss the social app GroupMe and how it could be used by the club and members. Michael will discuss his RO system and the inline reconstituting for the tanks. He would also like to discuss a couple of issues he is having in his big tank and would like some input on not using CO2 in a high light tank. As usual, we will open the floor for any plant and aquarium issues/questions any club member may have.

Please bring your excess plant clippings for the plant swap at the end of the meeting. Plant swap is for current members only. If you would like to pay dues for the remainder of this year, they are $10. You can either pay cash at the meeting or through PayPal at [email protected] . We do have a meeting scheduled in November at Brad's (bsboust) home and the topic will be DIY projects for the planted aquaria. We haven't set the November date yet.

Please bring a munchie or drinks to share and hope to see everyone there. Also, if you have a particular plant request, you can post your requests here.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

No requests, but does anyone need vallisneria?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Anubais nana and anubas nana narrow leaf, and tawian/christmas/flame moss. 

I got plenty of Rotala roundiflia (spelling?) two buckets worth.


----------



## ElektroPR (Dec 8, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I'm setting up a 40 Breeder Aquarium at the front office of my school. The tank is already up with water. I used a 40 lb of Eco-Complete, a Nicrew ClassicLed Plus (30"-36"), a Penguin 350B (super cheap $20), I added 2 foam blocks of Poret from SwissTropical to the Penguin (the filter has room for extra media). I was planning of using a 3D background but was too expensive so end up using a printed background like a photo. Looks OK. If you want to see pictures and/or help set this tank click the following link to see the original post - I don't want to spam here ).

https://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/dallas-ft-worth-aquatic-plant-club/143677-help-40-breeder-planted-aquarium-setup.html

The reason I'm posting this here is because I need some plants. The plants needs to be bullet proof because the tank will be maintain by our office manager and she is new to the hobby. I made a list of plants that are suppose to be hard to kill.

I would love to host one meeting on our school to get this tank aquascape by the pros. If its possible feel free to let me know. I already mentioned it to the principal and she likes the idea. In the meantime I want to put something in the tank. They grew tire of seeing the tank bare. Here is the list of plants I found to be sort of bulletproof. If any of you attending the meeting has trims please bring them to the meeting. Thanks.

*Floating and Other Plants*
Frogbit
Marimo Moss Ball
Java Moss
Susswassertang

*Background and Stem Plants*
Vallisneria "Jungle Val"
Pogostemon Stellatus Octopus
Echinodorus Grisebachii or Echinodorus Amazonicus "Amazon Sword"
Microsorum Pteropus "Java Fern"
Mint Bacopa "Bacopa Caroliniana"
Carolina Fanwort "Cabomba Caroliniana"
Anacharis/Elodea
Ceratophyllum Demersum "Hornwort"
Aponogeton Crispus (Blulb Plant)
Ceratopteris Thalictroides "Water Sprite"

*Midground*
Anubias (any variaty)
Cryptocoryne Wendtii Red
Cryptocoryne Lutea

*Foreground and Carpet Plants*
Marsilea hirsuta "Dwarf Four Leaf Clover" 
Echinodorus Tenellus "Dwarf Chain Sword"
Helanthium Tenellum
Sagittaria Subulata "Dwarf Sagittaria"


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome, you are definitely not posting any spam!

Are you already a member of DFW Aquatic Plant Club? Can you come to the 8 Sept meeting? There are always lots of plants available to members. You can join at the meeting. I will be bringing vallisneria and anubias among things.

The club has done several tank set-ups at schools in the past, and I'm sure we would be interested in your project. Where is your school located?

Hope you can make it!


----------

